# In einem anderen Licht



## lady jekyll

Hallo, Sirganga:
Ich brauche deine Hilfe. Wie würdest du "in einem anderen licht" übersetzen? Es ist der Titel eines Zeitschriftartikels.

"Desde otra perspectiva"?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## analisabeth

Si quieres... tengo una sugerencia:
Que tal:     "con otros ojos"
Aunqwue lo tuyo parece que suena bien...


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:

¿De qué trata el artículo?

¿Es que algo *aparece *_in einem anderen Licht_ -y de ser así qué, y por qué/en qué sentido?

¿O es que alguien *ve *algo _in einem anderen Licht_? (-"-)

En general, "desde otra perspectiva" o "con otros ojos" podría ser aplicable en el segundo caso, pero normalmente no en el primero (o esa es mi impresión así a secas sin saber más); no obstante, si puede o no corresponderse en este caso particular, se podrá decir recién cuando sepamos cuál exactamente es el *contexto*. 

¿Pero no es posible decir algo como "aparecer bajo otra luz" también en castellano?
.


----------



## analisabeth

Creo que no es muy usual decir "aparecer bajo otra luz en castellano".


----------



## _Leona_

analisabeth said:


> Creo que no es muy usual decir "aparecer bajo otra luz" en castellano.


Quizás no es muy usual pero es bonito y creo que la metáfora se entiende, bien contextualizado yo diría que funciona.


----------



## lady jekyll

Hola, gracias a todas...
trata de un artículo en que los objetos de las imágenes están radiografiadas. Por consiguiente y en este sentido, sí tiene que ver con la "visión" pues se están viendo las cosas a través de rayos X.
Saludos


----------



## _Leona_

Mmm quizás muy remoto y rebuscado pero... ¿puede hacer referencia a algo que tenga que ver con la luz roja del cuarto donde se revelan las radiografías y el hecho de sacarlas al exterior y verlas "bajo otra luz"? 
En fotografía hay detalles que te pierdes en el cuarto oscuro y que ves una vez que se observan bajo una luz normal.


----------



## lady jekyll

Sí, tal vez se refiera a la luz de los rayos X en lugar de la luz natural o los rayos solares que son los que normalmente iluminan las fotografías. Creo que "Bajo otra luz" encaja (eliminando "aparecer" pues el título no incluye verbo).
Gracias Leona, gracias Sigianga, gracias Analisabeth
Bis nächstes Mal,


----------

